# How do you clean Ohko stones?



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought some Ohko stones from AI and they are covered in red mud or clay. I have no idea how to clean them. I have been scrubbing it with a tooth brush for the day since i picked them up but there are wholes that a toothbrush just cant get to >.> its driving me insane  

Anyone know a solution for this? it would greatly relieve my tiredness lol


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

If you have chopsticks, use those to poke into the holes of the stone. If you don't have chopsticks, you can use kabob sticks. If you don't have those, use toothpicks, a pen, pencil, q tips. Basically, anything in a form of a stick that you can stick in there.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I never remove the mud in the holes, plants and moss love it!
I've had roots grow in those holes like crazy


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

but it made the water so muddy


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you have a hose and a place to do it, blast them in a bucket with a high pressure water jet.. should get most of the crud out of the holes. If you don't have access, maybe a friend with a yard would let you do it in the driveway ?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I boiled mine and they came pretty clean. Boiling does cause some pieces to break off.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys i cleaned with with all methods. Hot tap water, tooth brush, bamboo skewer sticks, tooth picks and blasted it with a hose as my last get everything off step.


----------

